# MK1 & MK2 TT Build Threads



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

I feel this could be up for a discussion.

Im new here, so im looking outside the box. I have a Local VAG forum which is extremely successful considering its only been back up a year pulling 50+ cars to a meet/drive out.

And it slightly puts me off the forum & buying a membership when I cant just browse what someone is doing to there TT I have to search for them, plus this forum is very fast paced, you put a thread up, by the afternoon its on page 2 or 3!

Clublupo for instance, if im bored and just want to see what ideas people are putting onto a car I will simply cruise through the build thread section.

Would just slow down the general chat and make it easier to follow I believe.

Just trying to help


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I agree there should be a build thread section but it has been discussed before and the MODS decided not to.
Steve


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Build treads will be great

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Most forums have this I think it's a good idea so +1 from me


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

+1
Nothing like a pic heavy build thread to make the working day that little bit sweeter.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you mean so you lock the thread after you update it each time ? As I think that be the best idea. Just have a thread of your own posts showing your build. Cut all the comments making it 3,4,5,6,7 pages out ?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Same, might be nice to add some sub sections in the mk1 and mk2 forums, for things like, performance mods, visual mods, wheels, interior. So things can be categorised an found more easily.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

*Déjà vu* :?



Matty! said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Matty! said:
> ...





T3RBO said:


> Are you suggesting we delete all the general chat from members build threads, or do you mean you can't search 'build thread' without seeing other topics?
> 
> I quickly found 42 build threads by searching the word 'build' in topic title only.





4ndrew said:


> Suggesting a new subcategory, I mainly view this forum from my phone, and the search ain't worth a hill of beans through tapatalk...





T3RBO said:


> Oh right... that has been suggested fairly recently and think it was left with the site owner to decide.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

V6RUL said:


> and the MODS decided not to.


We moderate the forum, not own it :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > and the MODS decided not to.
> ...


You are the voice of the forum as Jae doesn't bother coming down to the foot hills..  
I believe it was John H who last made comments on this subect the last time it came up.
Steve


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Not even lock the threads, because half the time a build thread is there for you to look & ask questions for your personal gain!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Matty! said:


> Not even lock the threads, because half the time a build thread is there for you to look & ask questions for your personal gain!


 +1

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------

